# Lake Erie Western Basin Ice Fishing Begins



## Erie Drifter (Apr 2, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well ice fishing is know starting, we headed out to Catawba State Park in search of a good ice report and caught one of our close friends just returning from the frozen Lake. He is a local guy who is the first one out always, and the last to leave. He caught 4 walleyes 2-4 pound range, and one fish was 24 inches all males. He caught these fish in the usual spot 4 miles North West of Catawba State Park in 24 feet of water using rapala jigging spoons tipped with lots of minnows, blue/silver was the best. The ice was 8 inches thick and in good shape for snowmobiles/4 runners. 

After returning from our first Sport Show in Dayton OH, we sure met lots of new friends, I hope they had as much fun as I did! The Cincinnati OH show is January 20-24, 2010 we will also be attending.

On returning, The Lake Erie Charter Boat Association had a monthly meeting at Wild Wings Restaurant in Oak Harbor OH. Mr Roger Knight from the local DNR was there to address around 50 charter services eager to hear about, if any limit changes were forecasted. The answer was not at this time, the tally's won't be totaled until late February 2010 and the announcement will be made at our Sandusky OH Meeting and Seminar March 6, 2010. He was optimistic that things appeared to be slightly better than originally proposed, but still would make no committment on changes, if any.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Tom I take it that you are the big guy in the pics Correct?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you guys going to at the Columbus show as well?
We, ( OGF ) will have a booth there as well.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Wecome aboard Erie Drifter 

That being said, to say the ice is " 8" thick and in good shape for snowmobiles/4runners" is more than irresponsible. Are you trying to get someone killed?? Or do you not have a clue?

Guys do what you will, but to say its safe to run around out there on machines is not only inaccurate, but not safe. I was in the area today and only found spots with 8". just sayin'


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update and nice pics

At least I heard of a catching report!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

I also went off catwba yesterday and found as much as 8 inches of ice and as little as 3.5 inches. it is not safe to go out driving around yet without checking everywhere you are going. Someone will probably get wet this weekend. If i found 3.5 where current is not a major issue then there are deffinatly spots with less. If you go, be carefull and don't let tracks in the snow make you think it is safe. Check yourself. 

Capt. Mike


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know the Western basin is on my list of places to ice fish. Might have to wait till next year but I see ALOT of people taking for granted the ice is thick enough but its not been a good year for it. Wonder there isnt more people goin through!


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad to see you here on O.G.F. Now my buddies here in the Central Basin will know who im talking about when i ask them if they know the" Drifter" from the west end. I know you will keep everybody informed on the fishing there and on Lake Ontario. Looking forward to seeing you this summer.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard...

A very good friend of mine fished S. Bass over the weekend. The guide picked him up in an airboat. They broke through several times.

SCREW THAT!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

BFG said:


> Welcome aboard...
> 
> A very good friend of mine fished S. Bass over the weekend. The guide picked him up in an airboat. They broke through several times.
> 
> SCREW THAT!


Good thing he was in an airboat!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Good thing he wasn't in a snowmobile or 4 runner.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Check out Walleye central and see what juls had to say about the {safe ice}


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed...a bit of a stretch and probably not wise to say "The ice was 8 inches thick and in good shape for snowmobiles/4 runners" There are a lot of rookies out here (myself included) I would sure not want to be the one who advised others that things were all hunky dory and to fire up the 4 runner... I moved that link to ice safety link...hope nobody needs to use these tips...


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Hardwork said:


> Glad to see you here on O.G.F. Now my buddies here in the Central Basin will know who im talking about when i ask them if they know the" Drifter" from the west end. I know you will keep everybody informed on the fishing there and on Lake Ontario. Looking forward to seeing you this summer.


Good to see ya ditto what Mike says


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out this weeks pictures at Toledo #2 channel Marker

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/recon/station-cmt-webcam4.html


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent video there John. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

All that ice fish should look at this video..Posted by johnkfisherman...You never know when it may come into play when you are out there...JIM.....CL....


----------



## Lou K (Aug 30, 2007)

He said he fished 4 miles NW of Catawba State Park in 24 feet of water, the ice was 8 inches and in good shape for mobiles/4 runners...He didn't tell anyone to fire up their trucks at the first access point and barrell out there. Stated he was a person who is first on and last to leave the ice, equalling experience and you guys jump down his throat for posting 4 male eyes caught on jigging rapalas.

If someone is fishing out 10-20 miles near the Canadian line this summer and they are talking on the radio that the waves aren't too bad, but you see that they are crashing over the piers and the rocks as 6ft's are coming over your bow as you leave port...are you gonna make the run or turn back for another day? Is the guy lying that it isn't too bad now that he is all the way out there?

No ice is safe, he was just reporting the day's experience. Give him a break. If you are fishing lake/river with or without current, hopefully you have fished it in soft water if you are fishing it in hard water, or hopefully you are experienced or with someone experienced. The ice isn't a safe place for novices, we all know that. Cabin fever sets in an we want to get out and fish that is only normal, because you can't stay indoors and catch em.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Lou K said:


> He said he fished 4 miles NW of Catawba State Park in 24 feet of water, the ice was 8 inches and in good shape for mobiles/4 runners...He didn't tell anyone to fire up their trucks at the first access point and barrell out there. Stated he was a person who is first on and last to leave the ice, equalling experience and you guys jump down his throat for posting 4 male eyes caught on jigging rapalas.
> 
> If someone is fishing out 10-20 miles near the Canadian line this summer and they are talking on the radio that the waves aren't too bad, but you see that they are crashing over the piers and the rocks as 6ft's are coming over your bow as you leave port...are you gonna make the run or turn back for another day? Is the guy lying that it isn't too bad now that he is all the way out there?
> 
> No ice is safe, he was just reporting the day's experience. Give him a break. If you are fishing lake/river with or without current, hopefully you have fished it in soft water if you are fishing it in hard water, or hopefully you are experienced or with someone experienced. The ice isn't a safe place for novices, we all know that. Cabin fever sets in an we want to get out and fish that is only normal, because you can't stay indoors and catch em.


I read the whole post, did you?? He never said he was out there, he posted secondhand information.

I agree that the ice is not safe for novices, even guys with expirence get burned every now and agian. Have you ever seen the "gold rush" on Erie ice after a couple guys post its "safe" and have caught some fish?? Every guy with a quad and a sawed off fishing rod shows up. "Well those other guys went out it must be safe, lets go!!" 

Did you verify how thick the ice was?? I can promise you it was not 8 inches everywhere, it is never consistant out there. 

I am not trying to bust your ballz or his, just trying to keep people from throwing caution to the wind and heading into a dangerous situation giving all of us a black eye.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

respect the south passage,the currents in areas off catawba can make for very unpredictable ice,best to hire an ice guide if your inexperienced.It's not the place to go exploring,and I fully support swantucky in this thread.No one should ever say ice is in good shape for sleds and atvs,very irresponsible to post like that on the internet.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Is the columbus Show better then the Cincinnati show? if so I'll be up.Wheres the OGF booth being set up at?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very well put Swantucky..Someone say's ice is safe and everyone is readyto go on someones word..Just someone's word can get you in deep trouble...Go with Caution.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm predicting an ice rescue on Erie either Saturday or Sunday... I just have a feeling folks are going to see a frozen lake and think it's OK everywhere out there when it's not. There isn't that much ice to begin with, and with warmer air, shifting winds, and open water elsewhere on the lake, that ice is going to start and break up and move...

Please be careful if you go out and if you can, use an ice guide.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I'm predicting an ice rescue on Erie either Saturday or Sunday... I just have a feeling folks are going to see a frozen lake and think it's OK everywhere out there when it's not. There isn't that much ice to begin with, and with warmer air, shifting winds, and open water elsewhere on the lake, that ice is going to start and break up and move...
> 
> Please be careful if you go out and if you can, use an ice guide.


Yep I agree with you Big D ! Oh yes you too Swantucky ! There are just too many guys that come to this site looking for some one to say the ice is Good/safe/whatever so they can go out without checking it for themselves ! I can not count on how many times I've seen guy's flying over cracks or shoves without first stoping to see what is there ? Or how many guys have no idea what a spud bar is for ?

I hope we are wrong Big D ? But Sherrif B might get to do some extra work this weekend --He might even call sombody a Idiot ???


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I sincerely hope I am wrong too.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey sorry I have to post this But B.D. Was Right !

FWIW:
A 4 Wheeler is in the drink right now someplace between Catawba and the islands.... and the rider went in up to his neck this afternoon, but got rescued by his group. He's ok. Their shanty went in too, but they were able to retrieve that.

The ice is not safe.

Reported to me by a friend who was out there today and talked to this guy in the parking lot when he got off the ice.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I heard the same thing. Talked to guys that were out today and they said a 4 wheeler went in. They aren't going tomorrow because they found some spots only 1-2" thick. I was going to come up in the morning but they changed my mind. Be safe. The fishing has been tough, no reason to do anything stupid.


----------

